# Another Woodworking Rule Accessory



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Although I have never used or held a Woodpecker "tool" I don't doubt their quality. However the prices for the tools make me shudder. Are they really worth the $$$'s. I still have a lot of Stanley tools I purchased when I was an apprentice back in the late 60's, they were not expensive and they have held up just fine over all those years. I myself could not justify spending my money on the line of Woodpecker tools. But that's just me.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Art, Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. It is worth it to me, as I am in a very humid area, and many of my older tools have rust issues. I was overseas for a few years, and upon returning, many items were covered in rust. I have a couple of Stanley framing squares, and I struggle to see the markings due to both fading and rust. Same goes for a Stanley combination square. If you would like to look at their products in person, check them out at a Woodcraft store.

So for me, I continually fight rust on my cast iron tool tops, but am happy to avoid it when possible, by purchasing tools like these.


----------

